# The World Famous Go Dawgs Thread #47 Because Every Day Is A Great Day To Be A Granddaddy Dawg



## elfiii (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs cruising towards kickoff and fixing to slap the pork in the Stumps.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 31, 2019)

3 TD favorite,,,,geez,,,,


----------



## poohbear (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Game day!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

This game gonna be naaaaaaaaaaaasty.  Pups for a easy win and get deep in the bench.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

It's GAMEDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

Wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Horns (Aug 31, 2019)

And it begins.... sorry Vandy


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

G o D a w g s ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Go commodores


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Saturday elfiidogsuck


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS

DAWGS RULE THUGS DROOL!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## divinginn (Aug 31, 2019)

I am in my happy place now,college football starts and hunting season in two weeks.  Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Coopdawg !!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

Only 60 minutes left!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Got to work, got the tablet hooked up and waiting on Kickoff!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coopdawg !!!


QuackAttac!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> QuackAttac!!




Get 'er done Coopdawg !!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

Nightly pups still suck post.  1980


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nightly pups still suck post.  1980


We needed Hershel tonight. Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS letting Zeus loose tonight!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go lethargic Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Good win but not impressed.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on 2am. 

I hope Bo$$ went down and straightened Kirby out and told the team they better get their heads on straight!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get 'er done Coopdawg !!!


Reckon I am going to have to turn Bo$$ loose on the team and set them straight!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2019)

Dawgs did not play like the #3team in the nation today


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dawgs did not play like the #3team in the nation today


Bo$$ I expect you to be in Athens Monday setting Kirby and the boys straight!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Bo$$ I expect you to be in Athens Monday setting Kirby and the boys straight!!!!!!




B0$$ just got off the phone with Kwirby, gave him a bunch what nots and for alls.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> B0$$ just got off the phone with Kwirby, gave him a bunch what nots and for alls.


Go Bo$$!!!! I think he needs to move back down and become Kirby's assistant!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2019)

Bo$$
I think they played the whole team this game. Gave everyone game time. 
What where they thinking.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

Missouri losing to Wyoming. Vols losing to Ga St. Everyone predicted Memphis to beat Ole Miss. The Gators looked terrible against a Miami team that will lose 5-6 games. Carolina loosing in a game favored to win. Kentucky struggled against Toledo most of the game. The east is very weak this year. Gonna be a cake walk for the dogs in east play.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

I do believe the dogs will loose at least one game to TAM, Notre Dame or the barn. But will still be in the seccg against bama who will lose at least one game too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

Play offs. If Notre Dame beats uga they will go undefeated and get in. TOSU can win out and get in. Clemson will run the table and get in. Oklahoma will get in too likely. I can see the sec getting left out this year unless the dogs and bama win every game. Not likely.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I can see the sec getting left out this year unless the dogs and bama win every game. Not likely.



Yep but Go Dawgs! anyway.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2019)

Next year !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2019)

I was very disappointed with our O line. They got beat by Vandy. There should not ever be knocked off the line in a fourth and 1. Not happy at

On the other side the West was taking down perennial powerhouses like Duke, Ga Southern and Texas State. Ole Miss lost to Memphis. Only decent win for the west came thanks to Auburn, in a comedy of errors game.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I was very disappointed with our O line. They got beat by Vandy. There should not ever be knocked off the line in a fourth and 1. Not happy at
> 
> On the other side the West was taking down perennial powerhouses like Duke, Ga Southern and Texas State. Ole Miss lost to Memphis. Only decent win for the west came thanks to Auburn, in a comedy of errors game.


Still. The east sucks much worse and the dogs have a cakewalk to the seccg.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs glad we didn’t play the powerhouse Duke team!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2019)

Duke


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2019)

Vandy would have their walk on players in by the 3rd qtr against Duke.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I was very disappointed with our O line. They got beat by Vandy. There should not ever be knocked off the line in a fourth and 1. Not happy at



This ^ but not limited to it. Our D has weaknesses too. The only part of the game where the Dawgs played up to speed was the kicking game. Everything else was flat and lackluster.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

I think it's time to look for a new coach, Kirby just ain't getting it done !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 1, 2019)

I think the 1st drive set the tone for the game and they knew Vandy didn’t have a chance to stop the run game.

But the 2nd half was lame they only scored 9 points in the 2nd half thanks to Hot Rod!

We can’t depend on Hot Rod every game we have to play like we want a Natty every game!

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2019)

Hate to say this but me and my sons bought $750 of fake tickets to the game.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Hate to say this but me and my sons bought $750 of fake tickets to the game.


Sorry to hear Bo$$. 
Maybe something will pay this thief back. 10 times over.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2019)

Y’all report it. ???


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes, they laughed.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2019)

Tailgating with my family.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Tailgating with my family.
> 
> View attachment 981751


Good looking bunch of Dawg fans right there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2019)

Labor Day elfiiidogsux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2019)

LaborDaypupssuck.  1980


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2019)

Vanderbilt. Lol


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs just getting cranked up!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LaborDaypupssuck.  1980


At least Vandy..... Just like GT......lost to a Quality opponent!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

GS > UT......


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Tailgating with my family.
> 
> View attachment 981751


Yes sir!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2019)

Meanwhile back at the ranch........

Go Dawgs happy for a win. Let's kick it up several notches next week!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yes sir!! Go Dawgs!


Which ones Charlie. Is he the cheerleader.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2019)

I am the one with the #1 Jersey on.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)

Early Tuesday elfiiiislayerjcoopercharliebrowndogsux


----------



## elfiii (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs headed into the heat to get power hooked up at deer camp.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs headed into the heat to get power hooked up at deer camp so have somewhere comfortable to hideout when dawgs start loosing.


Fify thug


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!  Getting ready for Murray St.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping we can pull out a W!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!! Giving it back to the other teams that ran their suck about the Dawgs when we sucked. They don’t like it. Them Nole fans are hurting just like the Vols! No mercy!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!! Giving it back to the other teams that ran their suck about the Dawgs when we sucked. They don’t like it. Them Nole fans are hurting just like the Vols! No mercy!



Even when UGA sucked it wasn't as bad as UT is sucking........ GA ST!!!!!!!

Go Panthers! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping we beat Murray St.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2019)

Go KyDawgs's Birthday!!!!  Enjoy your special day lil fella!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2019)

Who let that possum in here???

GO DAWGS


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2019)

1980


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2019)

Go DAWGS. And Go Dooley and James.Two DGD's


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Geno67 (Sep 5, 2019)

Do I get banned if I say roll tide?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980


I wanna see a pic of you circa 1980......mid 40's, smoky and the bandit trans am, pack of cowboy killaz rolled up in your sleeve.   Still can't believe you married somebody 30 yrs younger than you and about 5 notches out yo reach


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> I wanna see a pic of you circa 1980......mid 40's, smoky and the bandit trans am, pack of cowboy killaz rolled up in your sleeve.   Still can't believe you married somebody 30 yrs younger than you and about 5 notches out yo reach



He will the one doing nekkid twister, he has a mullet and lives in the MON. He will out shoot you, out drink you, and loan you enough money that he won from you in a poker game, so as you can get a 6 pack.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh I know him too well.   Him and his brother dug a pool at my house when I was like 12 years old.  They used shovels, buckets, 2 mules, and a pulley system


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Oh I know him too well.   Him and his brother dug a pool at my house when I was like 12 years old.  They used shovels, buckets, 2 mules, and a pulley system



He is one of a kind. Next time you see him, tell him to get that Mullet cut Mizz.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2019)

How are things going John. I hope they are going great.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2019)

Go Charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go Charlie


Happy birthday ?????


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> How are things going John. I hope they are going great.


Doing good Charlie!

When you coming back down?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2019)

Pfffffffffffft. 1980 pups still suck.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffft. 1980 pups still suck.



Go Dawgs 1-0. !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS from the Classic City.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs 1-0. !!!!


Go quack


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2019)

Friday elfiiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

GIVING THE HATERS A REASON TO SAY GO DAWGS!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS expecting much improved play tomorrow!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 982325





HOQ is not delusional dwag fan . .  still 1980 pfffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 982325




Just curious, were you even born when the pups won there last NC??


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just curious, were you even born when the pups won there last NC??


Yep I was 6, my first words were GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Yep I was 6, my first words were GO DAWGS!




WOW !!! And ever since then, stay on the porch pups and let the bigguns play...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Yep I was 6, my first words were GO DAWGS!




Dang bro, you were 6, when you first talked ??  You sure your not from Tn or Bama???


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs. It's GAME DAY in Athens!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Go Bama and LSU,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2019)

Great stuff mrs 22.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Who's Murray State?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Great stuff mrs 22.


Got James Brown's autograph that day. Good luck reading it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2019)

pups still suck, 1980 still playing cupcakes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pups still suck, 1980 still playing cupcakes


Bless you my son.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless you my son.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS giving the haters something to hate about!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2019)

Right at home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2019)

Did ya'll see Vince dance a little jig to James Brown?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Right at home.


Man Mrs.H to to. I am so jealous!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2019)

I miss Athens!! I miss Madison county!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!


They played great,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2019)

This is how you tailgate in fashion. Even if it is in a cemetary. GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs, Pickens and Smith, gonna dominate late this year, and for the next two years after that.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, Pickens and Smith, gonna dominate late this year, and for the next two years after that.



Pickens is libelist to set the world on fire by the end of the season. He's got speed, he can catch and he can bust a move.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, Pickens and Smith, gonna dominate late this year, and for the next two years after that.


That Pickens boy is special.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs enjoying watching the freshmen 5*'s making huge strides.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2019)

I could not hear the game, but did Nakobe Dean get to play.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2019)

Nolan Smith is a DGD and he is a beast of one as well!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2019)

Pickens is a DGD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2019)

James Cook is a fast DGD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2019)

When the ZEUS is loose he is a DGD!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2019)

Swift will be a DGD in the NFL after this year!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mattuga (Sep 8, 2019)

As of this week UGA plays the #7, #8, #9 ranked teams this year (AP poll, not our fault FL is ranked top 10!).  If we can be consistent on Defense and Pickens becomes a hard to cover receiver with some other WR making a name along the way we have a real chance.  Our Rb's and O-line are something else, Fromm will continue to improve IMO.  I love Mark Richt but it is crazy how quickly we've gotten to the "win every game" mentality under Smart.  Hope to see the Benz again this year cheering on the Dawgs!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I could not hear the game, but did Nakobe Dean get to play.



Yes.  A lot.  Said he was injured last week was the reason he did not make the trip. He is certainly fast sideline to sideline, but did not see him make that many tackles.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs!


Late sabbath elfiiiiidawgsux


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2019)

Watch it thug.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2019)

We gonna se a lot more of our Freshmen Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2019)

Go cupcakedogs


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go cupcakedogs


? ? ? ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2019)

Daddy Saban mad at the fans not sticking around in the 100 deg heat for his cupcakes.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2019)

riprap said:


> Daddy Saban mad at the fans not sticking around in the 100 deg heat for his cupcakes.



With all the money the got they need to a dome on top of the stadium. I cant understand them leaving though, it is not like they are going home to an air conditioned house.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2019)

Monday Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2019)

Monday elffiiikydawgslayercelous are DGD's!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> With all the money the got they need to a dome on top of the stadium. I cant understand them leaving though, it is not like they are going home to an air conditioned house.


I forgot about the motgage on the mortgage on the '79 winnebago for tickets this year.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2019)

This format on the forum is horrible, at least for my phone.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Monday Go Dawgs!


Monday youanddawgsux


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Monday youanddawgsux



Monday 6thug sux.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2019)

Go dogs playing easy games


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2019)

1980. Lol


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2019)

Pfffffffffffffft . .


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffft . .


Thug! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffft . .


Been eating chilli again?????

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2019)

GO bammers


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


Go John cooper


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2019)

I’m hungry John


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I’m hungry John


Me too brother!!!! 

Wanna try for next Tuesday?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2019)

I’m down will do it


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2019)

Maybe we can get some of these ridiculous rednecks from East Georgia to take a day off and chill


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2019)

elfiii and slayer are afraid of Alabama. Brown. He fits in anywhere. Charlie. If real, would show up. Next tuesday redneck dawgs. Drive over to God’s country. John Cooper will give you the details  if you are not too sorry and lazy to show up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> elfiii and slayer are afraid of Alabama. Brown. He fits in anywhere. Charlie. If real, would show up. Next tuesday redneck dawgs. Drive over to God’s country. John Cooper will give you the details  if you are not too sorry and lazy to show up.


 
Roll Tide redneck dogs eating in Alabama


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2019)

Slayer just need to make sure he takes a shower on Tuesday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2019)

It's GREAT to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2019)

Glory glory to old GEORGIA!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> elfiii and slayer are afraid of Alabama. Brown. He fits in anywhere. Charlie. If real, would show up. Next tuesday redneck dawgs. Drive over to God’s country. John Cooper will give you the details  if you are not too sorry and lazy to show up.


Well it's not looking good so far bud....

Probably just be us, if anyone is interested we will be meeting for lunch at Fire By The Lake in Guntersville, AL. I am guessing 12:00 AM eastern time.  

http://www.firebythelakegville.com


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2019)

GO 
DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2019)

6 and John, there is nothing I would rather do than meet yall for lunch, but unfortunately got to many thing going on for the next few days.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> 6 and John, there is nothing I would rather do than meet yall for lunch, but unfortunately got to many thing going on for the next few days.


Boss you pick a Monday or Tuesday you can make it and we will make it happen !!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

Come on down Charlie


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

I hope Charlie is real


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I hope Charlie is real




Charlie be posting from a Kentucky prison.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey quack. He probably is


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

I want to get him down here in Alabama I got some boys are going to show him


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

I want to get him down here in Alabama I got some boys are going to show him


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2019)

One day when he comes down, he will show them boys what's what!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs too far away to make lunch in Bama.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2019)

Isn't depth a great thing? Starters Kearis Jackson, and  Isaiah Wilson go down and 5 stars step in and take their place.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Sep 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Just win baby!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

Wednesday elfiiiiidawgsux


----------



## elfiii (Sep 11, 2019)

Thug6 sux 7 days a week Go Dawgs.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2019)

Go Dogs with 1 eye on Arky St and 1 on Nd.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2019)

Notre Dame, will tell us a lot more about this team.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2019)

Roll tide breaking dogs lil hearts.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Who's Beth Mowins?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Notre Dame, will tell us a lot more about this team.


This right here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs,another easy team,,,,


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs, will be listening to Scott Howard on the radio this time around.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Who's Beth Mowins?


Just be glad you don't know. 
LAWD, I wish she would get a bad case of laryngitis.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just be glad you don't know.
> LAWD, I wish she would get a bad case of laryngitis.


Pretty?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2019)

Just hope I am able to watch the game. Direct TV and ESPN having a go round right now. I will be very angry if I miss the game because, some Execs can't agree oh how to split a huge pie


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 12, 2019)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs whose birthday is in June.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!


Dang. I missed it again. Happy Birthday


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Who's Beth Mowins?


Slayers momma


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs headed to deer camp in the morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Slayers momma


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 12, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs headed to deer camp in the morning.


No need to listen to the game,,,,another cakewalk,,,,


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> No need to listen to the game,,,,another cakewalk,,,,



If I'm not watching I'm listening to every Georgia football game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2019)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

Thursday celusedogsux


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 12, 2019)

Go Friday Eve DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> No need to listen to the game,,,,another cakewalk,,,,


yep. Whole east is cupcake.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2019)

Friday elfiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


Go  John cooper


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs with a weak west!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs Today is my birthday



Happy Birthday lil fella!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 13, 2019)

Happy Birthday Bo$$ and go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 13, 2019)

Go LSU and Bama,,,,both got easy teams this week,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Happy Birthday Bo$$ and go Dawgs!


Enjoy your birthday Charlie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs straight from THE CLASSIC CITY!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs and Happy Birthday Bo$$!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs and Happy Birthday Bo$$!


This and Friday elfiiidogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2019)

Go dogs hiding in deer camps


----------



## Throwback (Sep 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go dogs hiding in deer camps



“Losing signal”


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2019)

Throwback said:


> “Losing signal”


That will be slayer after they lose to Notre Dame


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> That will be slayer after they lose to Notre Dame




Ruuudy !!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> That will be slayer after they lose to Notre Dame


Muh dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Muh dawgs


Yep. I hope the Catholics run them off the field


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ruuudy !!!!


Elfiiii will stay in deer camp forever.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 13, 2019)

We gonna have to set a trap for Da Possum!

GO DAWGS


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 13, 2019)

Go FRIDAY DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 982967


As for me I will yell dawgsux.


----------



## cramer (Sep 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Not like it's a tough game or anything,,,,


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Should be hunting!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2019)

Preseason is over. It starts for real next Saturday. I think we have identified a lot of areas we need to get better in, the first 3 games. I would like to see the OL get more of a consistent push than they have so far. We can still improve in pass D. The young kids have been impressive, and Fromm needs to fine tune his accuracy. I expect the Dawg to improve week by week. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2019)

The 404 loses to the Citadel.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2019)

It's how we do. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2019)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs, knock some Gold off their Dome.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to see if this team is legit!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs ready to see if this team is legit!



Jeff we will know this time next week.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 14, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Showing class for #rememberwendy!
Makes ya proud to be a Dawg!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Hope this team can pull together and beat the domers!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2019)

Nutter blame gonna roll in ready to rumble.......


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2019)

The ND game will be tough. It will be a war. Chip Kelley is a great coach, with great talent, and has been thinking about this game for a nearly a year. He will have them ready and nothing will be easy. Chip has a chop on his soldier. He has not forgot the game year before last.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes sir Charlie you are right! I believe for us to win it will have to be a mistake free game and no penalties!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2019)

We are going to step on their throat early and often. Kirby has this team focused on their goals. This will not be a shutout by our D. But look for the scheme to get a little bit more complicated but only if needed. The offensive playbook will open up as well but only what’s needed. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The ND game will be tough. It will be a war. Chip Kelley is a great coach, with great talent, and has been thinking about this game for a nearly a year. He will have them ready and nothing will be easy. Chip has a chop on his soldier. He has not forgot the game year before last.



Actually it is Brian Kelley you idiot.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Actually it is Brian Kelley you idiot.


Nobody talks to the Bo$$ that way but the Bo$$! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2019)

I raked myself over the coal on that one Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2019)

If you’re real....


----------



## riprap (Sep 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs with the inside info


----------



## riprap (Sep 15, 2019)

I bet jackets would trade that elusive 1/2 1990 NC for a competitive football team...or the rest of them could just pull for bama and join the fun.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2019)

Dang Bo$$ done and gone of on Bo$$!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs disciplining ones self!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 15, 2019)

B0$$ getting onto himself on his birthday!

“Happy Birthday lil fella” as possum would say!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

Pffffffffffffft.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffft.


Aren't you supposed to be working??????

I don't go back till Wednesday night!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Aren't you supposed to be working??????
> 
> I don't go back till Wednesday night!!!!




Im is werking !!!  Off next 2, be back widya Wed night !


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2019)

Monday dawgsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2019)

1990>1980.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 1990>1980.



We still on for tomorrow lunch ??

And read yer PM's!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs! John 6 is easy to find. He’ll be the only midget thug decked out in Bama gear!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! John 6 is easy to find. He’ll be the only midget thug decked out in Bama gear!




Ouch... does he get handicapped parking for being a midget ???


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch... does he get handicapped parking for being a midget ???


Forget the parking!!!!!!

Does he get a meal discount?? If so he is buying!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs gonna whip touchdown Jesus on Dooley field!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs gonna whip touchdown Jesus on Dooley field!



Lee being an optimist on this game?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2019)

This aint Murray St or Arkansas St, or Vandy. I hope the 1st 3 weeks dont have them thinking it is gonna be easy. We all like to hate on ND, but they will show up ready to play. They have not forgave us for taking their Stadium over in 2017.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch... does he get handicapped parking for being a midget ???


Yes, he’ll also need a buster seat. Slayer usually picks him up and puts him in his seat but since he’s not there John you’ll have to do it.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Monday dawgsux


You are gonna if you don't show up fer lunch tomorrow!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Lee being an optimist on this game?



Yes sir. CKS gonna have the boys ready to rock. The question mark is our D. I have no doubt our O can score on them and they can't stop our running game.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yes sir. CKS gonna have the boys ready to rock. The question mark is our D. I have no doubt our O can score on them and they can't stop our running game.


already have a nervous eye cast towards next years defensive front with what 5-6 contributors gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> already have a nervous eye cast towards next years defensive front with what 5-6 contributors gone.



We are in the process of reloading right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2019)

Go dogsux in jail


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2019)

No thugs allowed.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2019)

Go midget thugs! And Gooooo Daaaawwwwggggssss!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs  running the 4 horsemen ragged!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs today and everyday!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2019)

I am very nervous about this week's game.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am very nervous about this week's game.


Bet you for avatar for a week,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Bet you for avatar for a week,,,,


Bo$$ don't do Avatar bets............


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am very nervous about this week's game.


Yes sir Bo$$ I am right there with you on this!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> already have a nervous eye cast towards next years defensive front with what 5-6 contributors gone.





KyDawg said:


> We are in the process of reloading right now.



Yep and this is the new guys big test this weekend. If they are stout against Touchdown Jesus that's a good sign for the rest of the season. If they aren't stout...................

Go Dawgs anyway!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am very nervous about this week's game.


I don't know anybody that isn't Bo$$. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am very nervous about this week's game.



Everybody is Bo$$. This is where we find out what we are. I have confidence we are the real deal and the team will show it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Bo$$ don't do Avatar bets............



John I made one Avatar bet in my life. Jeff warned me against it, and he was right.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2019)

Jeff tried to look out for me when I was a newbie. That is when he wasn't trying to figure out who I was.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Everybody is Bo$$. This is where we find out what we are. I have confidence we are the real deal and the team will show it.


Should be a good game,,,,MI sux,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 17, 2019)

Go Dawg's on Bo$$'s birthday!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Everybody is Bo$$. This is where we find out what we are. I have confidence we are the real deal and the team will show it.



Have a feeling we will be stout vs the run, TD Jesus wont get more than say 125 yds vs us.
Its the qb scrambles that concern.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2019)

Late tuesday elfiiiikyslayercooperbrowndogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Go Dawg's on Bo$$'s birthday!!


Happy birthday Charlie


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Late tuesday elfiiiikyslayercooperbrowndogsux


Wonder if any of them are willing to bet avatars,,,,no I think GA will win,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wonder if any of them are willing to bet avatars,,,,no I think GA will win,,,,


No. They all are afraid. Little girl scared.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> No. They all are afraid. Little girl scared.



Dont recall you making an Avatar bet for the NC game.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 17, 2019)

Dawgs by 10.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dont recall you making an Avatar bet for the NC game.


 I am the avatar broker Charlie I set the deals up.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I am the avatar broker Charlie I set the deals up.



Some time referred to as a Pot Stirrer.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Some time referred to as a Pot Stirrer.


That he is Bo$$ that he is!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2019)

How’d that lunch go with the midget thug John? Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> How’d that lunch go with the midget thug John? Go Dawgs!


Thug had to put it off till next week. Mrs.6 probably grounded him!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> How’d that lunch go with the midget thug John? Go Dawgs!


 6 couldn't find anything relatively fresh in the road to cook up. Restaurants aren't really his thing.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 18, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Have a feeling we will be stout vs the run, TD Jesus wont get more than say 125 yds vs us.
> Its the qb scrambles that concern.



Yep. Containment will be key. The LB's will be tested. I'm not so sure about our secondary either.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 18, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Thug had to put it off till next week. Mrs.6 probably grounded him!!!



Alabama midget thugs will do that to you every time John.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2019)

If and when it happens, I will get pics to prove he is real!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2019)

John,  you and I need to talk. I just noticed that Elfiii left Granddaddy out of the title and I have to take that out on somebody other than him. I think Jerry Tarkanian expressed my quandary well when he said “The NCAA is so mad at Kentucky, it’s going to give Cleveland State two more years of probation,”


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2019)

Dang ol tark the shark!!!!! That dude sure could wear a towel out chewing on it!!!    

I have seen pics of the Bama thug, but I have met you ..... I know you are real, him...... Not so much!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2019)

Aint no way 6 is real.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2019)

Go midget thugs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Aint no way 6 is real.


I feel unreal at times


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2019)

And evening quack


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> And evening quack


Now that you and I are here this thread gets a little bit a class


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coopdawg !!!


Hey quack I got a question for you. Do you know the difference between a blonde and a bowling ball?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Hey quack I got a question for you. Do you know the difference between a blonde and a bowling ball?


Easy thug!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Hey quack I got a question for you. Do you know the difference between a blonde and a bowling ball?




I do now !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do now !!!


Lol


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do now !!!


Me too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2019)

Sleep well coop and quack. Gonna hit the hay. Roll tide dreams and thursday elfiiiidogsux to all.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Tech...... Pffffffffft


----------



## Big7 (Sep 19, 2019)

Mornin' ladies and gents.

Big7 is Present.
Accounted For.

Hope ery' body has a great day !!! ?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> John,  you and I need to talk. I just noticed that Elfiii left Granddaddy out of the title and I have to take that out on somebody other than him.



I fixed it Bo$$. 

And Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready to wake up dem echoes !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Go DAWGS! Just had to run downtown. Athens is READY! Sign, sign everywhere  a GO DAWGS sign. Making the scenery look fine. Pumping up the Dawgs fans with PRIDE! 

Gooooooooooo DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 19, 2019)

Even the churches are fired up.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I fixed it Bo$$.
> 
> And Go Dawgs!



I saw that.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I fixed it Bo$$.
> 
> And Go Dawgs!


 Guess that old brain is still working after all?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I fixed it Bo$$.
> 
> And Go Dawgs!


Thanks Lee, I am wasn't looking forward to Bo$$ taking it out on me!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs on grandparents day at school!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 19, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs on grandparents day at school!!!!!



Grandparents day and KyDawg's birthday on the same day!!!!  How glorious!!!


----------



## Big7 (Sep 19, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Even the churches are fired up.



Surly you ain't saying butt-ed-jege is "smooth" are you. O.K., I'll say it for you!

butt-ed-jege is openly "smooth".  Good thing he has ZERO chance of being elected Prezz.

That would sound really bad- trying to explain away his "husband", the First Gentleman.

Recon the tax paying electorate would go along with paying his rent at The White House? Is it even legal for his "husband" to co-occupy The White House?

Has there ever been a "shacked-up" couple in The White House? I know there has been a "bachelor" or two there. Not a "shacked-up" couple?

I'm not real sure he could be a "resident" there.

Good thing has already been mentioned.
butt-ed-jege has ZERO chance so we need not worry about that. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Grandparents day and KyDawg's birthday on the same day!!!!  How glorious!!!


Happy birthday Charlie glad I didn’t miss it


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2019)

GO 
D
A
W
G
S


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs. I am still skeert of this game John.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Happy birthday Charlie glad I didn’t miss it


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Surly you ain't saying butt-ed-jege is "smooth" are you. O.K., I'll say it for you!
> 
> butt-ed-jege is openly "smooth".  Good thing he has ZERO chance of being elected Prezz.
> 
> ...



??


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2019)

You guys do realize that we have had 5 RB's score a TD this year. 5!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2019)

We will lose Swift and Herrian this year. We have 1 and possibly two 5* running backs coming in. Gonna get kinda crowded in the RB room.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Same here Charlie..... This game has me worried!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Same here Charlie..... This game has me worried!




Me too, I gotta $100 on the Gold Domers, didn't realize they were playing tween the hedges...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Same here Charlie..... This game has me worried!


Do not worry John Cooper


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2019)

This is going to be a bloodbath of epic proportion’s.  There is absolutely no way the dog can Lose. All of you be ready for a blowout on Saturday because that is what you’re going to get. Go dogs laying the wood to Notre Dame. Hey y’all might win by 50 because you are the best team in the country with all of them five star recruits I would not be shocked


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

What time/network ???


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!! Ready to kick some Irish names and take some butt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What time/network ???



8pm on CBS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 20, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> 8pm on CBS




Thank you kindly !!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs 
An epic bloodbath that will remind folks of the 2019 NC game.
Wait- probably not bad.
Let’s don’t get overzealous here?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

It's Friday in Athens! GO DAWGS! 
Pretty good omen right here. ...............


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's Friday in Athens! GO DAWGS!
> Pretty good omen right here. ...............


? ? ? ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2019)

Get fired UP!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Gonna be a good game,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> This is going to be a bloodbath of epic proportion’s.  There is absolutely no way the dog can Lose. All of you be ready for a blowout on Saturday because that is what you’re going to get. Go dogs laying the wood to Notre Dame. Hey y’all might win by 50 because you are the best team in the country with all of them five star recruits I would not be shocked



ND dont care nothing about no stars 6.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> ND dont care nothing about no stars 6.



They GON care bout the ones they gonna be seeing when we lay the lumber to em!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

I'm still nervous Bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2019)

Me too John. This is not gonna be cake walk.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2019)

Notre Dame is going to come out smoking. They had a chip on their shoulder to begin with. Now all the point spreads and people predicting a blowout, is gonna increase that chip to a 4x4.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2019)

Lot of peeps hoping for a Black out in Athens. I am just hoping to get out of this game with a win.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2019)

Go Dawg being ready for a battle.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to whoop ND!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't want a blackout, I don't want the team distracted by anything!!! I want Kirby to have them completely focused on one thing and that is when the clock hits 0:00 to have the most points on the scoreboard!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I don't want a blackout, I don't want the team distracted by anything!!! I want Kirby to have them completely focused on one thing and that is when the clock hits 0:00 to have the most points on the scoreboard!!!!!!



That's what I am talking about.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> I'm still nervous Bo$$.





KyDawg said:


> Me too John. This is not gonna be cake walk.



Power of POSITIVITY will see y’all thru...trust Rackmaster he is wise!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> I'm still nervous Bo$$.


why. You handle snakes at church


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2019)

Weekend elfiiicelusekycooperslayerdogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Just got home from the High school football game, grandson is in the band, they won in the last 2 minutes of the game!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Coopdog in da house !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coopdog in da house !!!


We here to quackbro. Go bammers hitting the beach with their hottie this weekend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> We here to quackbro. Go bammers hitting the beach with their hottie this weekend




Hiya Bamabro !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Bamabro !!!


Go quack killing it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Bamabro !!!


 So are you on the tail end of your week


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> So are you on the tail end of your week




Yessir, get off at 7 in the morning, gonna get likkered up and watch the Gold Domers and uga, then start a 84hr week Monday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Fish Hawk might as well send me his addy so I can mail 'em his $100 bill.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, get off at 7 in the morning, gonna get likkered up and watch the Gold Domers and uga, then start a 84hr week Monday.


Enjoy your weekend brother love that woman good and drink some that’s what I’m gonna do


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Enjoy your weekend brother love that woman good and drink some that’s what I’m gonna do




Yep I'm purty good at the dranking part . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

26 years later I don’t ever get tired of it she’s good company and all I ever need roll Tide and go Irish


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 983705View attachment 983706View attachment 983706





Dang goot lookin gal for a Midgetthugbamabro !!!   Waaaaaaaay outkicked your coverage !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang goot lookin gal for a Midgetthugbamabro !!!   Waaaaaaaay outkicked your coverage !!!


 In every possible aspect


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> In every possible aspect




She sends me pics too, but your not in 'em . . . hehe


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> In every possible aspect



God loves me and all bammers.  Lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She sends me pics too, but your not in 'em . . . hehe


LOL


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> LOL


Your reputation precedes you


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Your reputation precedes you


If I could just master naked twister I might stand a chance at keeping her


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Your reputation precedes you




I tend to lie ALOT !!! lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I tend to lie ALOT !!! lol


I will say she’s been through a lot.   I’m really proud I got her back to herself. I’m making it a point to take her out of town every two weeks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I will say she’s been through a lot.   I’m really proud I got her back to herself. I’m making it a point to take her out of town every two weeks




Good deal Bamabro !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Really glad to be back in Alabama and the south. The little one keeps us busy but I got myself an amazing babysitter so I’m gonna run off with my woman every chance I get


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

While I can still walk LOL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 21, 2019)

Gotta make a run the thriving metropolis of Deepstep . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2019)

Good luck mutts.  I hope y’all win it I would like an undefeated Alabama and Georgia go on after it Again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!! Gameday fellas... Send those Irish back to where they came from!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

Host-a-la-vista Irish!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Go game day Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2019)

It's GAME day. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 21, 2019)

It's Saturday in Athens Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2019)

That's right! Goooooooooooooooo DAWGS! Sic em!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs,,,,


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs playing in the big game tonight


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Ok bammers. Daddy Saban says y'all better stay all 4 quarters


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

Fsu has the same size crowd as a Nascar race


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs, I am so nervous that I made a ham sammich and forgot to put the ham on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2019)

Lucky to get the mayo on it. I am afraid we will not show up ready to play, or fumble the KO, or lose our QB, or Hot Rod, want be hitting on all 8, or that our pass defense will let us down, and the O line dont play up to their capability. If I forgot anything, please dont remind me of it. I need to put the Ribs in the oven and the bread on the grill.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I am so nervous that I made a ham sammich and forgot to put the ham on it.


That's better than me Bo$$. I grilled a hamburger with no hamburger.........


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

I ain't sure I put charcoal on the grill either.    

I am as nervous as a long tail cat in a room full of rockers. 

As a street walker in church!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Lucky to get the mayo on it. I am afraid we will not show up ready to play, or fumble the KO, or lose our QB, or Hot Rod, want be hitting on all 8, or that our pass defense will let us down, and the O line dont play up to their capability. If I forgot anything, please dont remind me of it. I need to put the Ribs in the oven and the bread on the grill.


Come on B0$$ think positive dude it’s your Birthday you should be happy!

I’ll write you a poem if ya want me to!


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2019)

I can't find them on tv or radio but I've heard GT is having a tough time with BYE...


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs! It’s time to let the big Dawgs eat!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Almost game time!

Still nervous as a kitten with a crocheted tail!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2019)

Almost game time!!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2019)

Alrighty boys let's rise up and get it on!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 21, 2019)

No official game thread ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## cramer (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs,,,,just barely,,,,


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2019)

We got the W Bo$$, but I'm not impressed. Fixin to listen to the BullDAWG brunch at Hilltop Grill and see what they have to say. I know they are wore slap out like me. 

GO DAWGS.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got the W Bo$$, but I'm not impressed.



I was. They got off to a slow start but when it counted they showed what kind of team they really are. CKS is going to develop that as the season goes on. This was basically the first real football game of the season. The first three were just scrimmages that don't count. Now we're into the heart of our schedule and you're going to see the Dawgs improve by leaps and bounds.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got the W Bo$$, but I'm not impressed. Fixin to listen to the BullDAWG brunch at Hilltop Grill and see what they have to say. I know they are wore slap out like me.
> 
> GO DAWGS.



The game went almost exactly the way I thought it woudl. I figured to come out slow, get behind and have a chance at the end. I just did not know if we could finish the deal, but we did, and I am proud of the Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2019)

I think this game could up being the best thing to happened to us this early. It identified where we were weak against a good opponent and gives us some quality film to study. Now we just need to get some people healthy.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

Go 4-0 Dawgs!!! Go Dawgs beating a top 10 team!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I think this game could up being the best thing to happened to us this early. It identified where we were weak against a good opponent and gives us some quality film to study. Now we just need to get some people healthy.


I agree 100%.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I think this game could up being the best thing to happened to us this early. It identified where we were weak against a good opponent and gives us some quality film to study. Now we just need to get some people healthy.


Bo$$ I said this earlier, this game has the potential to be like the last time we played ND. I hope it lights the fire that we need and pulls the team together!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2019)

LET THE HATERS HATE!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## saltysenior (Sep 22, 2019)

GO DAWGS !.......but remember to try to cover the spread.......so, thank you for the $$$$$


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Go techie's losing bets!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs winning while people slam them.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Just win baby!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2019)

I hope the Dawgs take Neyland over in two weeks.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!  Tickets should be free to UGA fans just to fill the stadium up!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!  Tickets should be free to UGA fans just to fill the stadium up!!!!



They need to throw in free hotel, transportation and booze.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!  Tickets should be free to UGA fans just to fill the stadium up!!!!


I still wouldn't go. Even the host of the pregame show on WSB isn't too fired up about having to go.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> They need to throw in free hotel, transportation and booze.



Yep, they could adopt the Tech plan and provide free stadium food too!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2019)

So basically for what they are paying the non-caoching staff they could have a stadium full of Dawg fans that will help like they have never heard before!!!! 

I say it's a win-win for all involved!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2019)

A Cheney offense needs stud RB's that can break some tackles.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs needing to get some guys back healthy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2019)

I will only go to Knoxville if Slayer meets me at the Neyland gate.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs  kydawg dropping bombs on mad snooker


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2019)

Roll ? Pride


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2019)

Morning Coopdog..


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Coopdog..


Morning Quackbro, tonight is my last night off and then 5 straight...... Been off 5 straight so it ain't to bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Morning Quackbro, tonight is my last night off and then 5 straight...... Been off 5 straight so it ain't to bad.




I'll be with ya. I've got 7 skrait.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

OSU is not a top 10 team.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> OSU is not a top 10 team.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2019)

I just love this image. 2 DGD's right there. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2019)

Just Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2019)

Goooooooooooooooooooooo Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs kicking it up a notch in the coming weeks.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Just Go Dawgs!


Midweek elfiiiiidogsux


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2019)

Hope Zeus has a Herschel Walker moment against the Vols.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 25, 2019)

Waiting for Zeus to have his breakout game!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2019)

Pffffffffffffft.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffft.


1980


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2019)

Happy Thursday, GOOOO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffft.





Matthew6 said:


> 1980


GIT. GIT. both of ya just GIT! 

Gooooooooooooooooooooooo DAWGS! Sic em! It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg I tell ya. GREAT!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GIT. GIT. both of ya just GIT!
> 
> Gooooooooooooooooooooooo DAWGS! Sic em! It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg I tell ya. GREAT!


Lol.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2019)

Take that! 
<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/362430337" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; fullscreen" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p><a href="



">The Reel: Georgia vs Notre Dame</a> from <a href="https://vimeo.com/georgiafootball">Georgia Football</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dogs, watching and breaking down the Nd game replay tonight at 10 on SEC network.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GIT. GIT. both of ya just GIT!
> 
> Gooooooooooooooooooooooo DAWGS! Sic em! It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg I tell ya. GREAT!


YES ma’am it is GREAT to be a DAWG!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2019)

Pffffffffffffffft. 1980


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffft. 1980


Pfffffft tech!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffft. 1980


This


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Pfffffft tech!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


 Go John Cooper


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs! 

Go Matthew6!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2019)

Coopdoggie !!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Go Matthew6!!


go quack


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2019)

Ain’t nothing like drinking brown liquor and tearing up the dogs at 1 AM


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2019)

Friday elfiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Ain’t nothing like drinking brown liquor and tearing up the dogs at 1 AM


Quack would say playing neekid twista and brown likker go together!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2019)

Go late nite crew. Quack, cooper and 6


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2019)

Later Midgetbro !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later Midgetbro !!


 Have a good one quack.  Time to go hit it.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go late nite crew. Quack, cooper and 6


Night Bro!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2019)

My brothers Have a wonderful night and roll Tide


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs while midgets sleep!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs while midgets sleep!!




.... Pffffffffffffffffft


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs crusin the rest of the night!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GIT. GIT. both of ya just GIT!
> 
> Gooooooooooooooooooooooo DAWGS! Sic em! It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg I tell ya. GREAT!



Dish it Mrs. Two to!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coopdoggie !!!



Poor ol' Quack ... the strain of GT losing is just too much for him to bare.  Now that the GT BB team has been slapped by the NCAA, I suspect they will even cut out the free limo rides and hotdawgs at the games.  Sorry man!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Friday elfiiidogsux



Boy, you gonna get a new thug jacket ... the one that the sleeves strap in the back so that you can't thug no more keyboards!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2019)

GO DAWGS ... scarin' dem poor odder teams fans plum to deaf!  (note, the second half of this message was posted in Tuscaloosa englash so the thug can read it).


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 27, 2019)

Go KyDawg's Birthday!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs that enjoy the thug delusion west of Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs just waking up!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs gonna miss me some Dawgs football this weekend!

Hurry up Dawgs “Are you ready for some football”


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs tired of arrogant bandwagon Bamer fans. A lot of them used to be Ga Tech or Auburn fans.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 27, 2019)

Go DAWGS working their tails off on the bye weekend. Lots to clean up in my eyes.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2019)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS working their tails off on the bye weekend. Lots to clean up in my eyes.



We need to peak at the right time Camo.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2019)

1980. Lol.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> We need to peak at the right time Camo.


Not a really big win in my opinion I think Notre Dame sucks and I believe you guys are in for a painful season


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Not a really big win in my opinion I think Notre Dame sucks and I believe you guys are in for a painful season


At a minimum I see the dogs dropping 3 by January.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2019)

Pfffffffffffffft


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffft


1980


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2019)

Look at that duke score. Bama not looking so bad tonight.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 28, 2019)

Bama is one dimensional and has a rather weak run game, beat on the the little QB, gonna get them an L soon. And 1980 was a D#$@ good year.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> At a minimum I see the dogs dropping 3 by January.




Why do you care?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Why do you care?



Let it slide, we livin’ rent free BO$$


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Cloquitt County, where they spanked #1 Grayson last night.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs not feeling right cause Georgia is not playing today. Not that we didn't need the bye to work on a lot of things.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2019)

Gil lil pups needing rest after all them cupcakes


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs not feeling right cause Georgia is not playing today. Not that we didn't need the bye to work on a lot of things.



How to beat cupcakes?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Why do you care?


It’s fun.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2019)

Roll Forfiet Tide. Been caught cheating more times than Maverick.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice thing to have on your record, but it is part and parcel of their program.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2019)

Pffffffffft  1980


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffft  1980


Monday elfiiidogsux


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go Dawgs cause my jackets stink



I knew Quack could say it!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I knew Quack could say it!!



It's so unlike him but I understand. That's a primal cry for help but there is no help. GT basically sux. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 30, 2019)

go dawgs...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's so unlike him but I understand. That's a primal cry for help but there is no help. GT basically sux.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Yep. Lol.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2019)

Go dogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Pftttttt.....2019 6, Spot, Quack SUX!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2019)

Go DAWGS! Some good games on last week, but I sure did miss my DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 1, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS! Some good games on last week, but I sure did miss my DAWGS!



another to keep an eye on this week is Uf and Auburn. We will see if Au can actually run the ball.  Hunker Down.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS! Some good games on last week, but I sure did miss my DAWGS!



4 more days before we beat the Vols like rented mules. It's almost ho hum.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

VERY PROUD TO BE A DAWG!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Battling haters everyday on the Sports Forum!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Olive Branch is OVER it’s college football season!

Sorry Brother Brown!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Pavo Georgia.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs fixing to steamroll the Vowels bowels.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 2, 2019)

Go DAWGS taking over neyland stadium this weekend!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 3, 2019)

Go DAWGS enjoying Knoxville burn


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2019)

Thursday elfiiijcooperbrownslayerdogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 3, 2019)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS taking over neyland stadium this weekend!


I really wish uga Would  score 100 points on them


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I really wish uga Would  score 100 points on them



We may not be able to keep from scoring more than that purely by accident. College football needs a slaughter rule to protect teams like UT from national disgrace.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2019)

Yall are awful cocky. UT will probably play their best game of the years against us. They going all in, because if they lose this one, there is no hope of redemption. Not that ever was much hope.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2019)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS taking over neyland stadium this weekend!



Over on the Vol nation, they are saying that is impossible. I tend to agree. It is not like they have not been supporting a bad team for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2019)

If we ever get to #50 it is gonna be epic. Gonna be a party with some nice prizes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Athens where you will NEVA see anything orange.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 3, 2019)

Go DAWGS, tellin' smokey, we sorry, but you ain't getting an offer.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Over on the Vol nation, they are saying that is impossible. I tend to agree. It is not like they have not been supporting a bad team for a while.


They would give free tickets and orange tee shirts to the Knoxville homeless just to keep Dawg fans out!!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> They would give free tickets and orange tee shirts to the Knoxville homeless just to keep Dawg fans out!!!!


Gotta do what ya gotta do my man. Go Vols!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs for Joepuppy!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2019)

It is nice to know that other team's fans are worried about Fromm. Has anybody ever seen this much obsession over one team, that you dont like.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2019)

Go thugs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2019)

pffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pffffffffffffffffft.


Been eating beans again?????


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2019)

Go Braves and take the Falcons with ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2019)

Go Daws and beat UT.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pffffffffffffffffft.


1980


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2019)

Friday elfiiidogsux


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Braves and take the Falcons with ya.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2019)

Pffffffffffffffft. 1980, non relevant.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffft. 1980, non relevant.


There you go eating pickled eggs and dranking PBR..........


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 4, 2019)

GO DAWGS hitting Lanier in the morning and watching foozball in the evening!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawg getting more nervous as the game gets closer.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawg getting more nervous as the game gets closer.


You know Bo$$ I am the same way. After the goof years, then donads, and rickets it just makes me nervous when we play someone we should completely blow out. 

I think Kirby is way better but dang I am still a gun shy old Dawg.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> You know Bo$$ I am the same way. After the goof years, then donads, and rickets it just makes me nervous when we play someone we should completely blow out.
> 
> I think Kirby is way better but dang I am still a gun shy old Dawg.


Go John cooper


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2019)

Saturday elfiiidogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2019)

Roll tide. Headed to the beach with the woman again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2019)

Time/channel so I can watch pups choke ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time/channel so I can watch pups choke ??


ESPN. 6 pm.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2019)

Unfortunately Bama is not playing so you guys will just have to deal with the inferior football that you will watch tomorrow


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide. Headed to the beach with the woman again.


Man y'all have a blast!!!!! Don't get ripped and try to surf nekkid!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time/channel so I can watch pups choke ??


You gonna be yelling Go Dawgs????


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Man y'all have a blast!!!!! Don't get ripped and try to surf nekkid!!!!!!


 We just gonna be relaxing by the pool and drinking margaritas


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> We just gonna be relaxing by the pool and drinking margaritas


If anyone try’s to pick on you at the beach for being a midget you just ignore those ignorant people. Go Dawgs!!! Midgets at the beach!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs in the woods with our knees in the breeze this morning. Feels good to be hunting. Gonna listen to the Dawgs in the tree this evening.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

It's football Saturday! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs, dont take UT lightly.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Slayer in Tenn making fun of the Vols!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Goooooooo Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Mrs H22 Dawg!!!!! She be the number 1 Dawg fan for sure!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Mrs H22 Dawg!!!!! She be the number 1 Dawg fan for sure!!!!!!


That's what Larry Munson said on our photo.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what Larry Munson said on our photo.


I love it girl!!!!!! You really have some of the most awesome photo's!!!!

Go Dawgs with a hobnail boot for Larry!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I love it girl!!!!!! You really have some of the most awesome photo's!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs with a hobnail boot for Larry!!!!!


I told him I loved him and he just laughed.  I sure do miss him.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told him I loved him and he just laughed.  I sure do miss him.


Yes mam I think every Dawg fan misses him!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffft. 1980, non relevant.


And how's Tech going tonight? pffffffffft.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2019)

It’s a great day to be a Dawg!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2019)

Undefeated Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

I still think this team has some gelling to do! I don't like starting slow like they have been, I like smash mouth football but I am wanting our D to be doing the smashing, and the O to come out on fire and playing lights out!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2019)

Go 5-0 Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told him I loved him and he just laughed.  I sure do miss him.



I went fishing with him twice while a student.  Dat man loved to fish and shut the breeze.  Non like him and I miss the heck out of him.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2019)

Go DAWGS taking down all da bricks in Knoxville!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> I went fishing with him twice while a student.  Dat man loved to fish and shut the breeze.  Non like him and I miss the heck out of him.


That's pretty cool!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 6, 2019)

Thinking I'm gonna out some sport glasses on my conctrete Bulldawg on the porch.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 6, 2019)

It’s a GREAT day to be a Georgia BullDAWG!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs loving the Gators confidence!! It’s going to be fun!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs that got nervous for the first quarter and a half. Them we beat them like a drum.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dogs and plz hand it to Zeuss more.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 6, 2019)

It’s always a GREAT Day to be a DAWG!

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs being hated on by fans of other looser teams.......5-0.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs seeing the desperation of other teams fans.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs making Throwback root for Bama!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs, the pride of the mighty East!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs making Throwback root for Bama!


He’s like my cousins daddy will beat your daddy up!!!! Bawawahaha ??? Poor fellar


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 7, 2019)

Just keep going like your going Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at the Ohio State fans and their so called tough schedule!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs routing the Vols. Jeremy was as happy at his presser, you would have thought the score was reverse. 33 unanswered points does not = progress.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs not celebrating moral victories.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs not celebrating moral victories.


Happy Birthday boss


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2019)

Tuesday elfiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Tuesday elfiiidogsux


 Hey brother we're going to be in Guntersville tomorrow, wanna meet up?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Hey brother we're going to be in Guntersville tomorrow, wanna meet up?


Wife is on duty bro and I gotta take the girl for the whole day. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Wife is on duty bro and I gotta take the girl for the whole day. ?


No worries Bro. We are going to try out Fire by the lake and see if is all that!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! Celebrating my birthday today!



Hope it's a great day, Bo$$!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs routing the Vols. Jeremy was as happy at his presser, you would have thought the score was reverse. 33 unanswered points does not = progress.



Well, they did score this year ... but 100% better ... nah!

Go DAWGS pickin' dem chickins dis weekend!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 8, 2019)

Guessing we start slow, the chickens initially play lights out, then we awaken and hang 40-50 on them.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping we don't start slow anymore this year!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Guessing we start slow, the chickens initially play lights out, then we awaken and hang 40-50 on them.



Nah. It's gonna be BBQ chicken from the opening kickoff. The Won't Muschamps don't have a chance.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Nah. It's gonna be BBQ chicken from the opening kickoff. The Won't Muschamps don't have a chance.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


I sure hope you prognostication is spot on!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 8, 2019)

Go DAWGS eating grilled chee-kun!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2019)

Go chicken plucking Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at the Ohio State fans and their so called tough schedule!!


Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

GO DAWGS gonna make the Gamecocks lay an egg!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs glad we don’t have to listen to that stupid chicken and stupid 90’s techno crap!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs in SC catching Reds.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2019)

Talking trash to the locals too.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs gettin some starters back from injured reserve


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 9, 2019)

I don’t see how this spread is accurate, but that is probably what it takes to get any scared chickens to bet.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS. Looking forward to not hearing that obnoxious chicken.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs baking chicken this weekend.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS 


Always making fun of Ohio State's devastating schedule!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs BBQ'ing cheeken for supper tonight!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2019)

Wednesday elfiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


Thursday elfiiidogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



Dang. Y’all a bit slow on them go dawgs yesterday. Guess y’all really suck.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs, been working for a change!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS all over the world.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking about fried chicken for lunch Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 10, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Hunting the West Point WMA with a rifle today, Friday, & Saturday!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 10, 2019)

Go DAWGS ... living in Thug 6's head.  I know man, its tight in there.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs thinking about fried chicken for lunch Saturday.


 Yes Have one of your hood thugs  pick you up some of that hood chicken and drop it off to you?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2019)

Early Friday elfiiidogsux


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs eating Redfish off the grill and oysters on the half shell, and talking trash to the Gamecock fans. They SC fans are pumped, they honestly believe that they gonna beat us Saturday. Boom Boom.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs eating Redfish off the grill and oysters on the half shell, and talking trash to the Gamecock fans. They SC fans are pumped, they honestly believe that they gonna beat us Saturday. Boom Boom.


They could if they play a perfect game and the mutts fumble 3-4 times.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> They could if they play a perfect game and the mutts fumble 3-4 times.


Nah their big win will come against Florida


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Nah their big win will come against Florida


Mebbe


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!


Go John Cooper


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

I guess quack just ran off john


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

He must be doing another one of those 84 hr weeks


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go bammers


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go nolesuck hiding.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go slayer night hunting


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> He must be doing another one of those 84 hr weeks


84 hour binge watching the tech game!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go old **** accountants sleeping ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go John Cooper


Go matty6 putting the smack on Quack!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Bama wins it all this year. - me. Today


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go matty6 putting the smack on Quack!!



Go quack scared of nekkid twister and elfiii


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Pfttttttt.  1980.   Go Matthew 6 taking up quacks slack.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Roll tide. Gonna be a run


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Fromm. Lol.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go quack scared of nekkid twister and elfiii


Go Quack skeerd to watch tech play feetball!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go John cooper chillin in gods country


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go kydawg on his birthday


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Fromm. Lol.


Better hope Tua don't get turf toea!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Happy Birthday boss


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go dogs ? imprisonef in crates.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go kydawg on his birthday


Dang glad you pointed that out!!!

Happy birthday Charlie!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go dogs scared of Tua jr.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Gonna hit it John.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Me and John cooper keeping this thread alive while ol man in Chamblee and adairville sleep


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go dogsux in Bethlehem ga


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Dang glad you pointed that out!!!
> 
> Happy birthday Charlie!



He is old. He forgets. Happy birthday boss


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

John cooper in da  house.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Sleep well John And have a beautiful roll Tide dreams


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Sleep well John And have a beautiful roll Tide dreams


Still at work yelling Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Have a good night at work John. Roll Tide and go dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Take a little break and get a nap John and dream about the Crimson Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Take a little break and get a nap John and dream about the Crimson Tide


It’s a beautiful thing John embrace it


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go DAWGS living for the weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs eating Redfish off the grill and oysters on the half shell, and talking trash to the Gamecock fans. They SC fans are pumped, they honestly believe that they gonna beat us Saturday. Boom Boom.



What a great way to celebrate your birthday!!!  Go KyDawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2019)

Go DAWGS! Happy Friday boys.. Couple more hours and I'm heading to the woods for 6 days!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs going hunting and eating fried chicken.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2019)

Go DAWGS! Already wearing my RED and BLACK.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2019)

Going to Hilltop Grille after work to try some of those bacon wrapped shrimp they talk about on Sunday Bulldawg brunch.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> What a great way to celebrate your birthday!!!  Go KyDawgs!!!


Happy birthday boss


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS! Happy Friday boys.. Couple more hours and I'm heading to the woods for 6 days!


You need fishing lessons boy. Let’s go. I’ll teach you.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You need fishing lessons boy. Let’s go. I’ll teach you.


Go Dawgs on stand!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs on stand!


You killing elfiiiis deer??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You killing elfiiiis deer??


Nope... he’s on stand too at his place!

Go Dawgs deer hunting!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs not hunting!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs not hunting!!


Go dogs hiding in food plots


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS

Hunting the WMA til 11:00 then back to the house for some FOOTBALL!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Gonna make fried chicken, rotisserie chicken, grilled chicken, & chicken n’ dumplings with the Gamecocks tomorrow!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs Between The Hedges


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs still waiting on season to open!!

Maybe 6 will let me poach his deer!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS 

Next Friday at deer camp gonna accept my Big Buck Trophy for 2018 season!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> GO DAWGS
> 
> Next Friday at deer camp gonna accept my Big Buck Trophy for 2018 season!


Next time 6 and his Lady are out of town I am gonna poach his deers!!

Go Dawgs poaching deer like they were turkey's!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2019)

I shot one last night. We tracked that deer for 500 yards before we found it. The Qbeam we were using was old. Bought a new one for tonight I’ll keep y’all posted!!! Nothing like shooting deer under the lights! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I shot one last night. We tracked that deer for 500 yards before we found it. The Qbeam we were using was old. Bought a new one for tonight I’ll keep y’all posted!!! Nothing like shooting deer under the lights! Go Dawgs!


Well it's almost as much fun as hanging trot lines for turkey's!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs stirring up the sports talk


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Just shot a big 10!! May have to go get in the morning truck rolled up right after I shot..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Just shot a big 10!! May have to go get in the morning truck rolled up right after I shot..... Go Dawgs!


Go Dawgs!

Night hunting at its finest!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2019)

Pfffffffffffffft.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffft.


Well look what the cat drug in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs loading up a muzzleloader!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping Jeff finds his deer from last night! No need for a Q-Beam, that moon is bright!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs in the tree this morning. I wish it was turkey season. I could limit out this morning if it was.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs hunting...... Hope everyone gaffs a golden!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2019)

Boys I will be lucky if I have two more seasons left in me. But if it 1 or three, I refuse to allow CKS and company to ruin another second of my life. 4 years ago I said on here that I had lost hope, but that was not good enough for the Football gods, they had to get me believing one more time they we could possibly have a chance, then they gut punch me and sit around laughing at me. I am done with ever hoping that we will ever come close to a NC. CKS looked like a deer in the headlights today, against a bad SC team. Face it Dawgs we not very good this year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Boys I will be lucky if I have two more seasons left in me. But if it 1 or three, I refuse to allow CKS and company to ruin another second of my life. 4 years ago I said on here that I had lost hope, but that was not good enough for the Football gods, they had to get me believing one more time they we could possibly have a chance, then they gut punch me and sit around laughing at me. I am done with ever hoping that we will ever come close to a NC. CKS looked like a deer in the headlights today, against a bad SC team. Face it Dawgs we not very good this year.


Something just ain’t right....Talent but no coaching!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2019)

I really like Kirby but he is way too emotionally charged as a head coach. Gus Malzahn is the same way with the Auburn offense as Kirby is with the Defense


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Dogs still got potential loses to TAM. Barn. Gators. You will lose one of these.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

There’s definitely something not right. This team is about as stacked as any team I can remember in my Dawg loving history. I think Kirby is a very intelligent and will figure it out. But, he may be to stubborn or he may not. But he’s got to look in the mirror after that loss. It was ugly! It was hard to watch! Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> There’s definitely something not right. This team is about as stacked as any team I can remember in my Dawg loving history. I think Kirby is a very intelligent and will figure it out. But, he may be to stubborn or he may not. But he’s got to look in the mirror after that loss. It was ugly! It was hard to watch! Go Dawgs


Kicker lost it for you.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Kicker lost it for you.



Nope...he just failed to prolong the agony.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 12, 2019)

Good teams find ways to win, especially in close (AND UGLY!) games. UGA is not good right now.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Kicker lost it for you.


Stop it ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Stop it ?


 I know there was bad coaching and a poor effort by the team. But he is to blame to


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

????


----------



## Big7 (Oct 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's right! Goooooooooooooooo DAWGS! Sic em!



Great concert venue back in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 12, 2019)

Present.
Accounted For.

Y'all having fun yet?..??


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Boys I will be lucky if I have two more seasons left in me. But if it 1 or three, I refuse to allow CKS and company to ruin another second of my life. 4 years ago I said on here that I had lost hope, but that was not good enough for the Football gods, they had to get me believing one more time they we could possibly have a chance, then they gut punch me and sit around laughing at me. I am done with ever hoping that we will ever come close to a NC. CKS looked like a deer in the headlights today, against a bad SC team. Face it Dawgs we not very good this year.



Yep. I’m gone huntin myself. I got too much to do than sit around and watch this crap.

Thank goodness I’m in a tree over a creek crossing with fresh sign.


----------



## Resica (Oct 12, 2019)

Dang. Oops.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 12, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I really like Kirby but he is way too emotionally charged as a head coach. Gus Malzahn is the same way with the Auburn offense as Kirby is with the Defense



Lol...ever watch Venables on the sideline(DC Clem)


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2019)

You are missing my point. Kirby is the Head Coach who hired a DC to run the defense. Venables is a DC in Charge of the defense


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!

We have sat through way worse losses before!!!!! 

I want kirby to win and win it all, maybe he will maybe he won't, but no matter what I will still get up in the morning yelling Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2019)

UGA needs to find their own identity and be who they are rather than trying to be or trying to chase Bama


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

Something’s missing.
Don’t know what but know something’s missing.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m sitting in Florida visiting family instead of sitting in a tree. I sure love them a lot .
But it’s tough sitting here in enemy territory and watching us lose like that. Between them and the Braves, I vow to watch from a distance and do my own thing from now on.

Nobody gonna beat Bama anyway.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Something’s missing.
> Don’t know what but know something’s missing.


There is no clear cut team leader, and no cohesion with the team either!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

I'd rather lose as a Dawg than win as a fan of any other team!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Rise up Dawg fans!! It ain't the end of the world, Goooo Dawgs sic em woof woof woof!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 12, 2019)

Win, lose or tie. I am a Dawg till I die!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Win, lose or tie. I am a Dawg till I die!!!!


YES SIR!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2019)

I go about watching sports with the same attitude I go about this crap hole county I live in. Let's go out to eat, expect a disaster and hope we're pleasantly surprised. For once I thought Kirby coming in with a stacked team could go out and stomp teams we were supposed to. Wrong again. And my wife wonders why I have such a poor attitude all the time. When you live somewhere all your life and you know what it was and what it has become it makes you sick. Same with all our sports teams. You know they're good because you've seen it. Then it gets down to show time and this happens. I might pull for Georgia tech. It can't get any worse for them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2019)

LSU will win the West this year and possibly the NC


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Dogs went.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)

Go dogs in denial


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready to win out!!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Present.
Accounted For. ? 

Just doing a post or two to close out the thread.??

Hope y'all have a great hunt Sunday.
Looking cloudy just a few miles north of I-20.

What's happening in your part of the State? 

My pets will be here, like clockwork between 2 & 3:00am.. Wish they were outside city limits. I don't bow hunt. Even if I did, I don't see a way eben close to DRT without a center- fire. Oh well. They can still be studied, somewhat. ??


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs ready to win out!!



Gonna' be hard to do buddy. I'll still pull for y'all. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2019)

riprap said:


> I go about watching sports with the same attitude I go about this crap hole county I live in. Let's go out to eat, expect a disaster and hope we're pleasantly surprised. For once I thought Kirby coming in with a stacked team could go out and stomp teams we were supposed to. Wrong again. And my wife wonders why I have such a poor attitude all the time. When you live somewhere all your life and you know what it was and what it has become it makes you sick. Same with all our sports teams. You know they're good because you've seen it. Then it gets down to show time and this happens. I might pull for Georgia tech. It can't get any worse for them.



Hope things get better for you Rip


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Just shot a big 10!! May have to go get in the morning truck rolled up right after I shot..... Go Dawgs!



It will be fine. Gonna be a little chilly tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2019)

pfffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Take this thread home boyz and gulz. ?


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

I LOVE Jessie Jane Decker !
SERIOUSLY HAWT'.

Make an old man wish for younger days.. ?


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 13, 2019)

The sun is on its way to rising and it’s great to be a Georgia BullDAWG!!!!!!! Happy Sunday DAWG bro’s!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)

Go cocks.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs feeling sorry for the inbred bammer’s..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching the Thugs of Bama getting tossed for throwing punches..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs deer hunting..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs wondering how long Matty6 will disappear for after Bama loses..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs but I'm gone huntin'. The season is done and I got better things to do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2019)

I will neva loose faith in my Dawgs. We lost. That's that. What hurt me the most is that coach that played between those hallowed grounds between the hedges disrepected us by cutting the hedges. Classless act coach. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I will neva loose faith in my Dawgs. We lost. That's that. What hurt me the most is that coach that played between those hallowed grounds between the hedges disrepected us by cutting the hedges. Classless act coach. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


I don’t think Boom was apart of that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Wow! He’s dead to me now


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Wow! He’s dead to me now



Smart needs to blow that picture up to mural size and hang it in their locker room.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Smart needs to blow that picture up to mural size and hang it in their locker room.


Agree! I get he needs to be loyal to who signs his paycheck but those hedges should’ve meant something to him! I’m blown away he’d condone that much less take part!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Agree! I get he needs to be loyal to who signs his paycheck but those hedges should’ve meant something to him! I’m blown away he’d condone that much less take part!


Classless. Just unacceptible.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs in the stand! Rains a coming!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 13, 2019)

Go DAWGS thanking the Good Lord for the rain that’s on its way!

Hopefully Kirby woke up to a backhand and a cold 5 gallon bucket of water!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs loving sitting in the woods watching it rain!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs killing this thread!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs thanking god I wasn’t born a Bammer!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs to 1,000!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs sitting in gods country!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs watching the Thugs of Bama getting tossed for throwing punches..


Lack of discipline after being punched first. Not sure I would call him a thug but if that is the way some see it, too each his own. I guess he will be known as the thug that caught the game winner for the NC against UGA.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go cocks.



That's a funny right there.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Come on. Ttt


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Asleep at the wheel. Ttt


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Big7 (Oct 13, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 13, 2019)

Muschamp is dead to me.
Congrats on your 3 losses in mid October.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs sitting in gods country!


Kill them


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)

We need to lock this one down Charlie and get us a new thread going to get y’all dawgs thru To the outback bowl


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Oct 13, 2019)

https://accesswdun.com/article/2019...-georgia-players-to-look-in-mirror-after-loss


Maybe smart and his illiterate coaches need to look in the mirror. 
You have a lineman on the bench that scores over 14 points higher on his grading than Cade Mays, yet you start mays ahead of him and mays costs you 10 points yesterday. Mays was the reason the field goal attempt was blocked, and he didn’t block the guy that got to Fromm on the pick 6.

The offense is getting as predictable as when Richt was there!

Also, seems like smart doesn’t want any talented player to get credit or have high stats, Swift could very well have a huge amount of carries and yards, but why not, Like Hershel said, that ball don’t weigh that much!

Reckon I’ll get me a georgia shirt made up to say, “ there’s always next year!”


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 13, 2019)

I agree.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 13, 2019)

SHUT HER DOWN!

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs Charlie it ain’t over yet brother!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah enough bammers live here to take it to 2000


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS 1,022!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 13, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs heading to bed! 

Another day on the stand!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Did you kill anything yet


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Time to shut this one down Charlie. Might I suggest  The World famous go dawg thread no 48; Outback bowl bound. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Go noles


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Go gamecocks.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs in the woods.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Yeah enough bammers live here to take it to 2000




Those poor little Bammers. Most of them became Roll Tiders when Saban came to town..

Wouldn’t expect anything else.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go noles



Looky here. Our resident Bama bandwagon fan. Hangs around until Bama loses and.... poof...

Disappears faster than a Bama fans 12 pack of Natty Lights on game day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs in the woods.


Kill something


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Have a great day TJ


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


>



Cock a doodle Lou...????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 14, 2019)

Dang even the mods have given up!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Oct 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 14, 2019)

Go DAWGS!


----------

